# No signal on any channel with Comcast



## chabuchie (Sep 16, 2006)

Last Sunday I turned on the tv and found that I had no signal on any channel. This was true in both rooms with TiVos, but not on the tvs with analog cable. I didn't care enough to call at the time and when I woke up Monday morning, the signal was back on both tvs so I didn't worry about it. 

I got home last night though and found that I have no signal on either tv again. Yet again, the tvs with analog cable are fine. I called Comcast and they sent a signal and didn't receive any error messages. They told me to unplug the TiVos and let them reboot. I did that and then they sent another signal. I still have no picture or sound whatsoever. I now have an appointment for Tuesday afternoon to have someone from Comcast come out, but I thought someone here might know better than the Comcast techs. Is there anything I can do to get this working before then?


----------



## chabuchie (Sep 16, 2006)

More information:

Under the Diagnostics screen, this is what I'm seeing:

Tuner: 0
Channel: -
Frequency: -
Modulation: -
Connector Type: -
Signal source: -
CableCARD Association: None
Signal Strength: -
Signal Lock: -
Program Lock: -
Search Complete: -
SNR: -
RS Uncorrected: -
RS Corrected: -
RC State: Available
Current Tuning Status: Not Tuned: Wrong Card State
Tune State: Not Tuned
Last Used Channel Plan: Undefined
CCI Byte: N/A
Time Since Tune Start: 1140 seconds
Time Since Signal lock: 1140 seconds
PCR PID: -
Audio PID: -
Video PID: - 
Resolution Status: -
Pending Tune Status: No tune pending

Tuner: 1
all the same stuff

CableCARD: 1
Module State: Operating Normally
Module Mode: M-Mode
Decrypt Record Channels: None
Channel List Received: No
VCT ID: -
OOB Signal Lock: Yes
OOB Frequency: 75750 KHz
OOB Data Rate: 1544 Kbps
OOB Spectral Inversion: On
OOB SNR: 3dB
Time Since OOB Tune Start: 977 seconds
Firmware Upgrade: Not upgrading
Card Serial Number (H): 0x0
Card Serial Number (L): 0x47847EDA
Manufacturer ID: 259
Firmware version: 1

Tuning Adapter: Not available
Last Status: Not connected
Channel List Received: No


----------



## Heinrich (Feb 28, 2002)

This may help, there's even a special email address in the thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=447120


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Had the same thing happen to me and I'm on Cox. Restarting the Tivo brought everything back again. I have no idea what happened.


----------



## myosh (Nov 27, 2006)

I really hate dragging up a one-year old thread but I'm getting desperate. I have a Series 3 TiVo experiencing the same problem with losing all channels. When this happens, my DVR Diagnostic screen looks EXACTLY like the one chabuchie posted below...



chabuchie said:


> More information:
> 
> Under the Diagnostics screen, this is what I'm seeing:
> 
> ...


In my case, rebooting does NOT solve the problem. What seems to solve it temporarily is testing a channel's signal strength. At first only a couple of channels come back, then at some point a few hours later, the rest of the channels come back. Do I have a failing Series 3? CableCards?

Any kind of insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I've had the same thing happen any number of times and my provide is Cablevision (IO). The Series 3 (and once so far on the Elite) will show no signal on a number of channels (mostly HD) but "tuning around" and tuning to SD channels or simply waiting will solve the problem.


----------



## myosh_tino (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, just "waiting around" is not an ideal solution to the problem. Here's a little more insight to my problem...

The problems started occurring after I got a message from my TiVo with a 161-4 error code. From that point, I would lose channels at random (HD and non-HD). I will concede that the signal strength would range from the 50's to the 90's and probably isn't the most ideal on this particular cable outlet (installed by my dad and I... *not* a Comcast tech).

About a month later, I lose all channels and after consulting with a Comcast CSR, I determine the CableCards have gone bad and I head to my local office to pick up new cards. After multiple hits from Comcast, I finally get all the channels and things seemed to be OK. During more than one hit attempt, my TiVo would display the 161-4 error code.

Last night I lost all channels again so I rebooted the TiVo with no avail but then I decide to test an a channel's signal strength and I got like 4 HD channels. About 2 hours later, while I'm still trying to diagnose the problem, all the channels came back. One other thing of interest... the DVR Diagnostic screen shows that none of my CableCards had OOB Signal Lock.

At this point, I am unable to determine if the problem is TiVo's or Comcast's. If I see this happen again, I think I'll try TiVo support to see if they can help decipher the problem.

BTW, "myosh" and "myosh_tino" are one in the same... not sure why I have two accounts... maybe I should delete one of them)...


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

myosh_tino said:


> One other thing of interest... the DVR Diagnostic screen shows that none of my CableCards had OOB Signal Lock.


you need the OOB signal without that you will have no channels (channel map / authorization ).

you need to make sure your cable is good and the signal is strong enough to get the OOB signal lock. ( I had the opposite problem on fios, my signal was too hot for my cable card ). If you can swap a working box at this location and it works then you probably have a bad cablecard.


----------

